# Hello From Japan!



## Shooter314 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, It's true, I am living in Japan, but Canadian born.

I have been living in Japan for over 13 years now. Last weekend was out with the family, there was a shooting range. My daughter wanted to challange me to a shooting round (she first tried last year and did well) We had a juice challange, she said the first person to score 100 in the least amount of arrows would win. Now we are shooting at 14 meters, no sights, 22lbs. 6 practice shots each to sight in.

As a gentleman I let her go first, 26 arrows later she shot 102.
Now, my turn.
First 6 arrows - 42, next 8 - 67

My daughter was shocked! Well, she never asked if I could shoot or not. She didn't know that I shot competivly back in High school and University (25 years ago).

Needless to say I am getting back in to Archery as my daughter wants to try to beat me!
So I am going to be posting a lot of questions over the next while, trying to get back into the sport. In Japan I don't speak fluently, so will have troubles understanding what they think is right or not.

Thanks anyway for your time!

Steve


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT, and welcome back to archery! What type of bows were you shooting?


----------



## Shooter314 (Sep 9, 2010)

If I recall correctly, it has be 25 plus years, Blue Checkmate riser, #40, 12 stringer, 1816 XX75 golds with bullet points, Sight can't recall the type with 1 long center stablizer. Going to go look at some equipment tomorrow. Any suggestions??

Looking to shoot indoor and outdoor FITA, I don't even know what are the average distances people shoot for competition. Or what # is average. I am 6' tall, good upper body strength, wondering if I can get away with one set of limbs and if needed two sets of arrows.

Any feed back appreciated !! 

Thanks


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Steve. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------

